
Specialized chips are threatening to take over cryptocurrencies - techrede
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611153/specialized-chips-are-threatening-to-take-over-cryptocurrencies-and-they-look-unstoppable/
======
ballenf
What I don't get is the basis for ever thinking that a hashing algorithm
exists that is resistant ASIC-optimization.

Is the idea that if the algorithm literally should use nearly every
instruction in the latest Intel/AMD chips? Or enough of them to make
replication in ASIC infeasible.

